# which p's breed in a shoal



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

does i work like other animals and the alpha man and female are the only ones

to breed or does it not matter


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

right now i have 6 p's and there are two pairs in that shoal that are actively breeding on regular basis. I believe alot has too do with being sexually mature and other factors have to come into play aswell. Remember just because you have a female/male that are sexually matured DOESN'T mean they will automatically breed. there has to be a "spark" inbetween them, whick is where the "luck" comes into play.


----------

